

The great Atlantic Ocean swimming hoax - tokenadult
http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/beijing/blog/fourth_place_medal/post/The-great-Atlantic-Ocean-swimming-hoax?urn=oly,140525

======
anateus
From what I hear from people who have been interviewed in the media (including
some ycombinator alumni), it's much more likely than the swimmer's words were
twisted. Though it certainly seems she wasn't incredibly proactive in
correcting the reports.

------
wallflower
Lynne Cox is the true miracle swimmer. One of the only persons (if not the
only one) to ever swim in the Arctic.

<http://www.lynnecox.org/Lecture.htm>

